# JF-17 & Super Mashak for Nigeria



## Windjammer

*DISCUSSION THREAD: NIGERIAN AIRFORCE 2016 PROCUREMENT PLAN DETAILS THE ACQUISITION OF JF17 THUNDER/FC-1 MULTIROLE JETS, SUPER MUKSHAK TRAINER AIRCRAFT AND MI-35M ATTACK HELICOPTERS*
Posted on December 29, 2015
*
The applicable numbers detailed for acquisition in the 2016 tranche are as follows

– 10 units of Super Mukshak trainer aircraft

– 2 units of Mi-35M attack helicopters

– 3 units of JF17 Thunder multirole combat jets

Beegeagle's Blog | Just another WordPress.com weblog*

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Maarkhoor

Only 3 ? may be they first trained on that jets then they will order at least full squadron.


----------



## 313baberali

Windjammer said:


> *DISCUSSION THREAD: NIGERIAN AIRFORCE 2016 PROCUREMENT PLAN DETAILS THE ACQUISITION OF JF17 THUNDER/FC-1 MULTIROLE JETS, SUPER MUKSHAK TRAINER AIRCRAFT AND MI-35M ATTACK HELICOPTERS*
> Posted on December 29, 2015
> *
> The applicable numbers detailed for acquisition in the 2016 tranche are as follows
> 
> – 10 units of Super Mukshak trainer aircraft
> 
> – 2 units of Mi-35M attack helicopters
> 
> – 3 units of JF17 Thunder multirole combat jets
> 
> Beegeagle's Blog | Just another WordPress.com weblog*


What about russians sanctions will effect the deal?


----------



## Windjammer

@TaimiKhan , there was no mention of this in any other thread.

@Horus @Oscar @DESERT FIGHTER @Irfan Baloch



MaarKhoor said:


> Only 3 ? may be they first trained on that jets then they will order at least full squadron.


A Birdie tells me this is just the introductory purchase, as Nigeria is keen on Block-3 variant.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Zarvan

Windjammer said:


> *DISCUSSION THREAD: NIGERIAN AIRFORCE 2016 PROCUREMENT PLAN DETAILS THE ACQUISITION OF JF17 THUNDER/FC-1 MULTIROLE JETS, SUPER MUKSHAK TRAINER AIRCRAFT AND MI-35M ATTACK HELICOPTERS*
> Posted on December 29, 2015
> *
> The applicable numbers detailed for acquisition in the 2016 tranche are as follows
> 
> – 10 units of Super Mukshak trainer aircraft
> 
> – 2 units of Mi-35M attack helicopters
> 
> – 3 units of JF17 Thunder multirole combat jets
> 
> Beegeagle's Blog | Just another WordPress.com weblog*


Well good job this JF-17 will bring billions off dollars to Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

Zarvan said:


> Well good job this JF-17 will bring billions off dollars to Pakistan









According to the author.


POINTS TO PONDER

* This startup haul of JF17 Block 2 jets is almost certainly a precursor to the main haul of JF17 Block 3

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Maarkhoor

JF-17 is a complete success story, we should negotiate with Russia for licence production of engine with possible up gradation for more power smokeless variant.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LonE_WolF

Windjammer said:


> *DISCUSSION THREAD: NIGERIAN AIRFORCE 2016 PROCUREMENT PLAN DETAILS THE ACQUISITION OF JF17 THUNDER/FC-1 MULTIROLE JETS, SUPER MUKSHAK TRAINER AIRCRAFT AND MI-35M ATTACK HELICOPTERS*
> Posted on December 29, 2015
> *
> The applicable numbers detailed for acquisition in the 2016 tranche are as follows
> 
> – 10 units of Super Mukshak trainer aircraft
> 
> – 2 units of Mi-35M attack helicopters
> 
> – 3 units of JF17 Thunder multirole combat jets
> 
> Beegeagle's Blog | Just another WordPress.com weblog*


I also read this just an hour ago. this is certainly a good news and confirms the first export order as well for Thunder while Mushak has got itself another customer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

The first order will be an icebreaker. It is only a matter of time.


----------



## Windjammer

Dalit said:


> The first order will be an icebreaker. It is only a matter of time.



The first orders are already in the bag, hence the announcement to increase production at PAC.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dalit

Windjammer said:


> The first orders are already in the bag, hence the announcement to increase production at PAC.



Huge and delightful news indeed!


----------



## Tipu7

So

20 Air crafts for Sri Lanka including 10 Jf17.
13 Air Crafts for Nigeria including 3 Jf17 with option of more.

I knew that among four confirmed order one was of Sri Lanka and One was of Nigeria.

Many countries are waiting for Twin Seater aka Jf17b. Once it will be out many new orders will follow. Also countries like Egypt, Turkey are interested in Block 3. So the real Thing is yet to come  .................. Imagine Jf17 Blk3 flying in Turkish and Egyptian paint job with Enigma of their air forces.....  ......... Its matter of pride for us

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Stannis Baratheon

First 3 is mostly for evaluation and if they like it, they might make orders for more.


----------



## Force Awakens

A blog?????
Anyways the comments on the blog post itself say that it is still rumours.


----------



## Windjammer

Stannis Baratheon said:


> First 3 is mostly for evaluation and if they like it, they might make orders for more.


And if they don't like it, then they would demand their money back. 
No my friend, things don't work that way in the defence sector, no military acquires samples to taste.
Nigeria has already had a good look at the JF-17 in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stannis Baratheon

Windjammer said:


> And if they don't like it, then they would demand their money back.
> No my friend, things don't work that way in the defence sector, no military acquires samples to taste.
> Nigeria has already had a good look at the JF-17 in Pakistan.


Actually that happens. Buying a small amount to see if that fighter jets meet the requirements of the certain Air Force.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Force Awakens said:


> A blog?????
> Anyways the comments on the blog post itself say that it is still rumours.


Your manner of posting looks very familiar....dear so called new member. 
Anyways, it's no rumour as it's mentioned in their 2016 budget.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor



Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Windjammer

HariPrasad said:


> After Malaysia completely denied the report , it is Nigeria now.
> 
> Good luck guys!!!!!!!!



You are the one who needs luck.... so save it.
It's an open secret now.

Pakistan assists Nigeria with ammunition, aircraft maintenance in war against insurgency | Pakistan Today

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Zibago

HariPrasad said:


> After Malaysia completely denied the report , it is Nigeria now.
> 
> Good luck guys!!!!!!!!


We already have a good relation with them infact most of their pilots were trained by Pakistan and they buy a large chunk of their defence equipment from usPAKISTAN AIR FORCE, NIGERIAN AIR FORCE TO STRENGTHEN COOPERATION IN TRAINING, SUPPLY OF DEFENCE EQUIPMENT | Beegeagle's Blog

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

Force Awakens said:


> Looks like some people have forgotten this:
> 
> http://allafrica.com/stories/201412291911.html


Posting a year old news, it's called grasping the straws.

*29 DECEMBER 2014*
*This Day (Lagos) *
*Nigeria: Saudi Arabia Refuses to Grant Flight Permit for Nigerian Arms Procured From Pakistan*

*See the date difference.*
*Pakistan assists Nigeria with ammunition, aircraft maintenance in war against insurgency.
DECEMBER 16, 2015 BY AGENCIES*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zibago

I lost the link where ex Nigeria leaders thanked foreign friends(China,Pakistan and a third country) for providing weapons which helped retake territory from Bokoharam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Zibago said:


> I lost the link where ex Nigeria leaders thanked foreign friends(China,Pakistan and a third country) for providing weapons which helped retake territory from Bokoharam



*“When it comes to the partnership, we want to thank the nations of Pakistan, Ukraine and South Africa – we got huge expendables from them- that changed the entire situation in the north east. We want to thank them and we really appreciate the partnership,” he said.
*
_*Air Force boss explains why it took Nigerian military five years to overcome Boko Haram - DailyPost Nigeria*_

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Zibago

Windjammer said:


> *“When it comes to the partnership, we want to thank the nations of Pakistan, Ukraine and South Africa – we got huge expendables from them- that changed the entire situation in the north east. We want to thank them and we really appreciate the partnership,” he said.
> *
> _*Air Force boss explains why it took Nigerian military five years to overcome Boko Haram - DailyPost Nigeria*_


(✌ﾟ∀ﾟ)

Yep thats the link


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Waiting for the day on which News will come Pakistan hand over 1st JF-17 to Country (Myanmar)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

Windjammer said:


> And if they don't like it, then they would demand their money back.
> No my friend, things don't work that way in the defence sector, no military acquires samples to taste.
> Nigeria has already had a good look at the JF-17 in Pakistan.





Stannis Baratheon said:


> First 3 is mostly for evaluation and if they like it, they might make orders for more.



I wonder if IAF is also buying MRCA fighters as evaluation samples...



Windjammer said:


> Posting a year old news, it's called grasping the straws.
> 
> *29 DECEMBER 2014*
> *This Day (Lagos) *
> *Nigeria: Saudi Arabia Refuses to Grant Flight Permit for Nigerian Arms Procured From Pakistan*
> 
> *See the date difference.*
> *Pakistan assists Nigeria with ammunition, aircraft maintenance in war against insurgency.*
> *DECEMBER 16, 2015 BY AGENCIES*



Grasping straws and a whole lot of terribly sour grapes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

Zarvan said:


> Well good job this JF-17 will bring
> 
> 
> Windjammer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the author.
> 
> 
> POINTS TO PONDER
> 
> * This startup haul of JF17 Block 2 jets is almost certainly a precursor to the main haul of JF17 Block 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> billions off dollars to Pakistan
Click to expand...

Realistically speaking, Pakistan will never profit a $1 billion by exporting it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## s.k

RAMPAGE said:


> Realistically speaking, Pakistan will never profit a $1 billion by exporting it.


Pakistan will earn the trust, as a saller make first trust if yu got that, next if yu are going to sale junk they will buy that.


----------



## sohail.ishaque

Tipu7 said:


> So
> 
> 20 Air crafts for Sri Lanka including 10 Jf17.
> 13 Air Crafts for Nigeria including 3 Jf17 with option of more.
> 
> I knew that among four confirmed order one was of Sri Lanka and One was of Nigeria.
> 
> Many countries are waiting for Twin Seater aka Jf17b. Once it will be out many new orders will follow. Also countries like Egypt, Turkey are interested in Block 3. So the real Thing is yet to come  .................. Imagine Jf17 Blk3 flying in Turkish and Egyptian paint job with Enigma of their air forces.....  ......... Its matter of pride for us



Well, if Turkey is also looking for it then it really has to be an awesome jet,.. Turkey has $$$ and they know the importance of cutting edge techs, so if they r also interested in this jet, well, all we can is to be proud of..


----------



## rockstar08

@Windjammer you are wasting your time on Indian Troll bro .. just leave them ..

and as for the OP , JF-17 is advancing towards becoming a potent fighter and backbone for not just PAF but other countries who can not afford a Expensive Fighter ...
we must not lose the hope .. Inshallah the Delivery will start soon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

rockstar08 said:


> @Windjammer you are wasting your time on Indian Troll bro .. just leave them ..
> 
> and as for the OP , JF-17 is advancing towards becoming a potent fighter and backbone for not just PAF but other countries who can not afford a Expensive Fighter ...
> we must not lose the hope .. Inshallah the Delivery will start soon



I enjoy putting out their fires.....with gasoline. 

Here's some inside news i just received,
First export delivery of JF-17 to the undisclosed Asian country is scheduled for beginning of 2017, the said customer has ordered a full squadron strength, including four twin seaters.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

Good going.


----------



## Pulsar

Zarvan said:


> Well good job this J*F-17 will bring billions off dollars to Pakistan*


 
How many 'billions'??  The three JFs you are selling would fetch you a paltry $60 million!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Force Awakens

Pulsar said:


> How many 'billions'??  The three JFs you are selling would fetch you a paltry $60 million!


Actually Nigeria has allocated only $25.26 million(5 billion Naira) for the 3 JF-17 sale proposal

Funnily enough the source which says first delivery of 16 jets to a Asian country will begin in 2016 also says that Nigeria is Still Thinking.So that tells you about how contradictory & unreliable these sources are.


----------



## Windjammer

Pulsar said:


> How many 'billions'??  The three JFs you are selling would fetch you a paltry $60 million!


Keep your shirt on. the buck doesn't stop with Nigeria, in fact there are at least two other customers...and this is just the beginning.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nana41

MaarKhoor said:


> JF-17 is a complete success story, we should negotiate with Russia for licence production of engine with possible up gradation for more power smokeless variant.



Maintenance and overhauling are first two steps which Pakistan is working on.Third logical step of manufacturing under licence requires lot of other related work,i.e. metallurgy etc.If planned sensibly, Pakistan can have 90% of RD-93,because AFTER unsuccessful attempts of selling Mig-35 ,Russia will have no profitable use of this engine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

soon you gonna hear india is trying to sell their fail jet to them..


----------



## Leviza

This single thread is more than enough for indian's to burn alot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler

Pulsar said:


> How many 'billions'??  The three JFs you are selling would fetch you a paltry $60 million!



In case you didnt realize, which i am sure you didnt, this post of yours is worthy of a negative rating for multiple reasons.

At least the aircraft is being praised and is getting noticed by many, hence we see some export orders popping up lately. Not to mention an increasing interest from many potential buyers.

Count your lucky stars and refrain from posting nonsense gibberish next time.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Maarkhoor

Sheikh Rauf said:


> soon


They already offered to Sri Lanka that is why the are paying to participate in Bahrain air show.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Sheikh Rauf said:


> soon you gonna hear india is trying to sell their fail jet to them..



What if i tell you that India already offered Tejas to Srilanka to counter JF-17 deal

India Offers Lanka “Tejas” To Counter Pakistan’s JF-17: Report -The New Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rockstar08

Windjammer said:


> I enjoy putting out their fires.....with gasoline.



Their frustration is based on Tejas Failure ...
they just cant digest the reality that our JF is slowly becoming the backbone of PAF , while their LCA is still struggling to get any order from IAF ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Congrats indeed. But the most moment will be that JFT will leave Pakistan airspace on his journey to a new country to serve with trust. The burners would burn, let the flame be high (neighbors). The bird has the eyes and also hopefully will grow by the time as newer block to come and its potential which to be upgraded more.

Shaheen Teri Parwaz Se Jalta Ha Zamana
Tu Aur Bhi Es Aag Ko Apne Bazoo'n Se Hawa De

Pakistan Zindabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Muhammad Omar said:


> What if i tell you that India already offered Tejas to Srilanka to counter JF-17 deal
> 
> India Offers Lanka “Tejas” To Counter Pakistan’s JF-17: Report -The New Indian Express


 Now they gonna try with nigeria... 
Chamri jaye damri na jaye.. baniya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ANG

Nigeria to become first JF-17 export operator | IHS Jane's 360

*Nigeria to become first JF-17 export operator*
*Jeremy Binnie, London* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
05 January 2016
Nigeria's plans to acquire three CAC/PAC JF-17 Thunder multirole fighters in 2016, Nigeria's _Punch_ newspaper reported on 6 January.

Citing a leaked copy of the budget, _Punch_ reported that NGN5 billion (USD25 million) has been allocated for the acquisition of the three JF-17s, NGN2.06 billion for 10 PAC Super Mushshak basic trainers, and NGN11.6 for two Mi-35M helicopters.

Jointly developed by the Pakistan Aeronautical Complex (PAC) and Chengdu Aircraft Corporation (CAC), the JF-17 is currently only in service with Pakistan. _IHS Jane's_ reported in December 2014 that Nigeria was finalising a JF-17 order, but a deal was not subsequently confirmed.

Reactions: Like Like:
23


----------



## Jungibaaz

ANG said:


> Nigeria to become first JF-17 export operator | IHS Jane's 360
> 
> *Nigeria to become first JF-17 export operator*
> *Jeremy Binnie, London* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
> 05 January 2016
> Nigeria's plans to acquire three CAC/PAC JF-17 Thunder multirole fighters in 2016, Nigeria's _Punch_ newspaper reported on 6 January.
> 
> Citing a leaked copy of the budget, _Punch_ reported that NGN5 billion (USD25 million) has been allocated for the acquisition of the three JF-17s, NGN2.06 billion for 10 PAC Super Mushshak basic trainers, and NGN11.6 for two Mi-35M helicopters.
> 
> Jointly developed by the Pakistan Aeronautical Complex (PAC) and Chengdu Aircraft Corporation (CAC), the JF-17 is currently only in service with Pakistan. _IHS Jane's_ reported in December 2014 that Nigeria was finalising a JF-17 order, but a deal was not subsequently confirmed.



Janes confirmed?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RAMPAGE

Jeremy Binnie, London - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

05 January 2016

Nigeria's plans to acquire three CAC/PAC JF-17 Thunder multirole fighters in 2016, Nigeria's Punch newspaper reported on 6 January.

Citing a leaked copy of the budget, Punch reported that NGN5 billion (USD25 million) has been allocated for the acquisition of the three JF-17s, NGN2.06 billion for 10 PAC Super Mushshak basic trainers, and NGN11.6 for two Mi-35M helicopters.

Jointly developed by the Pakistan Aeronautical Complex (PAC) and Chengdu Aircraft Corporation (CAC), the JF-17 is currently only in service with Pakistan. IHS Jane'sreported in December 2014 that Nigeria was finalising a JF-17 order, but a deal was not subsequently confirmed.

 www.janes.com/article/57014/nigeria-to-become-first-jf-17-export-operator

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## LonE_WolF

someone post the full article plz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manidabest

good


----------



## Green Angel

......Many Congratulations to PAKISTAN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chanakyaa

Wow..
Great Achivement and a Red Letter day for the Pakistani Aeronautical Establishment !
Good Start with 3 jets, Im sure more will follow.

Congratulations !!!

EDIT : The News says "*First*" Export ? Didnt SL too Buy only Yesterday ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

Jungibaaz said:


> Janes confirmed? Brother, open another thread and you'll get a shed load of ratings.



Nigeria to become first JF-17 export operator | IHS Jane's 360

But i wouldn't steal the rating opportunity here.


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Sandman

Congratz


----------



## yesboss

Looks like year 2016 would be a good one for us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tameem

XiNiX said:


> Wow..
> Great Achivement and a Red Letter day for the Pakistani Aeronautical Establishment !
> Good Start with 3 jets, Im sure more will follow.
> 
> Congratulations !!!
> 
> EDIT : The News says "*First*" Export ? Didnt SL too Buy only Yesterday ?



Tum Longon nay Ghutliannn Zaroon Gin-nee hainnn 
Aaam Khao, Aur Chaltay Phirtay Nazar Aaooo...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

Sri Lanka , Nigeria , Myanmar .... seems like PAC will have a busy 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spy Master

Manticore said:


>


Only USD 25Million for *THREE* JF-17s???


----------



## Gentelman

Spy Master said:


> Only USD 25Million for *THREE* JF-17s???


Down Payment's always 25%


----------



## FunkyGen

Wtf? muft maal he?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

آary bhai kisi ko to do


----------



## Spy Master

Gentelman said:


> Down Payment's always 25%


No need to get ROFL...!
*"Punch reported that NGN5 billion (USD25 million) has been allocated for the acquisition of the three JF-17s"*


----------



## Zibago

Nigeria could become the largest jf17 operator after Pak they need new jets and they have an economy to back up major arms deals

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tameem

Spy Master said:


> No need to get ROFL...!
> *"Punch reported that NGN5 billion (USD25 million) has been allocated for the acquisition of the three JF-17s"*



Then It must be without Engines, Nigeria procure them directly from Russia....


----------



## Windjammer

I posted the news last week but never thought they were the first since an Asian country had placed an order for 16 aircraft including four duel seaters.
*
JF-17 & Super Mashak for Nigeria*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sinnerman108

Windjammer said:


> I posted the news last week but never thought they were the first since an Asian country had placed an order for 16 aircraft including four duel seaters.
> *
> JF-17 & Super Mashak for Nigeria*



Talking about ratings

Uncle on job !


----------



## somebozo

Nigeria is not the fitst...it was Myanmaar...Nigera will be third if SLAF goes for JF17.


----------



## Green Arrow

Definitely PAC is having the busy year this time.


----------



## The Eagle

Windjammer said:


> I posted the news last week but never thought they were the first since an Asian country had placed an order for 16 aircraft including four duel seaters.
> *
> JF-17 & Super Mashak for Nigeria*



IHS Jane quoted Nigeria as first buyer but did not know SLAF coming so as per that time news was correct to be the First.

However, more surprises and congrats to all and yes 2016 seems to be busy for PAC. These are the milestones including others yet to be achieved by JFT and would love to see this little beasty in different colours. Hats Off.

Rest about 25 ML, don't know but may be allocated as initially to be paid and then soft loans like things.

Pakistan Zindabad


----------



## Mir Shahzain

Windjammer said:


> *DISCUSSION THREAD: NIGERIAN AIRFORCE 2016 PROCUREMENT PLAN DETAILS THE ACQUISITION OF JF17 THUNDER/FC-1 MULTIROLE JETS, SUPER MUKSHAK TRAINER AIRCRAFT AND MI-35M ATTACK HELICOPTERS*
> Posted on December 29, 2015
> *
> The applicable numbers detailed for acquisition in the 2016 tranche are as follows
> 
> – 10 units of Super Mukshak trainer aircraft
> 
> – 2 units of Mi-35M attack helicopters
> 
> – 3 units of JF17 Thunder multirole combat jets
> 
> Beegeagle's Blog | Just another WordPress.com weblog*



Salute you Boss

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sully3

3 is a really low number to be honest, especially after the Boko Harram issue i though Nigera would go full steam ahead with getting atleast a squadron of f17's. They have all the oil in Africa trust me they can afford a full squadron. 

With Maynar, Sri Lanka and Nigeria on board i was hoping jf17 to get 50 orders on BLK2's i doubt that will happen now. 

Next countries who could potentially place a bigger order are Egypt and Jordan now, lets see what they get.


----------



## Sinnerman108

Sully3 said:


> 3 is a really low number to be honest, especially after the Boko Harram issue i though Nigera would go full steam ahead with getting atleast a squadron of f17's. They have all the oil in Africa trust me they can afford a full squadron.
> 
> With Maynar, Sri Lanka and Nigeria on board i was hoping jf17 to get 50 orders on BLK2's i doubt that will happen now.
> 
> Next countries who could potentially place a bigger order are Egypt and Jordan now, lets see what they get.



I am hoping for Egypt more than Jordan;

The way to enter the north african + arab market is to have a production capacity with Egypt.
Give the Egyptians a piece of the action, and then see how they grow the action.

I hope folks are listening to me !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sully3

Sheikh Rauf said:


> Now they gonna try with nigeria...
> Chamri jaye damri na jaye.. baniya



Nigeria is full of chinese investment, huge reserves of oil, gas and gold are found in Nigeria and Ghana and all the infrastructure and investment is by Chinese companies so expect Nigeria government not to even entertain any Indian objections

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Sully3 said:


> 3 is a really low number to be honest, especially after the Boko Harram issue i though Nigera would go full steam ahead with getting atleast a squadron of f17's. They have all the oil in Africa trust me they can afford a full squadron.
> 
> With Maynar, Sri Lanka and Nigeria on board i was hoping jf17 to get 50 orders on BLK2's i doubt that will happen now.
> 
> Next countries who could potentially place a bigger order are Egypt and Jordan now, lets see what they get.



Initial orders are going to be low, if JF meets their AF expectations then more orders will be placed.


----------



## The Eagle

Sully3 said:


> 3 is a really low number to be honest, especially after the Boko Harram issue i though Nigera would go full steam ahead with getting atleast a squadron of f17's. They have all the oil in Africa trust me they can afford a full squadron.
> 
> With Maynar, Sri Lanka and Nigeria on board i was hoping jf17 to get 50 orders on BLK2's i doubt that will happen now.
> 
> Next countries who could potentially place a bigger order are Egypt and Jordan now, lets see what they get.



They are not suppose to deal Boko Haram all alone with JFT only however oil beneath land and money in pocket are different things. Though they are doing business what suits them well and i think it is as starter and more to be procured by them and they know how to. Hopefully there are more orders and will be coming for JFT in near future so let one fly it, other sees it and more ask for it.

Pakistan Zindabad.

market in Asia then Africa then Arab.... whoooaaaa


----------



## Sully3

Sinnerman108 said:


> I am hoping for Egypt more than Jordan;
> 
> The way to enter the north african + arab market is to have a production capacity with Egypt.
> Give the Egyptians a piece of the action, and then see how they grow the action.
> 
> I hope folks are listening to me !



BLK1 and BLK2 development and infrastructure can be started in another country but i wouldn't let the Egyptians anywhere near BLK3 development.

Until now the only country i thought that would be interested to develop the jet locally was the kingdom, as they are the ones that can afford the investment and order heavy numbers, especially as they showed a desire to get the Euro Typhoon engine on board, so a Pakistani/Saudi joint production of JF17 in Suadia Arabia makes alot of sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## My-Analogous

ANG said:


> Nigeria to become first JF-17 export operator | IHS Jane's 360
> 
> *Nigeria to become first JF-17 export operator*
> *Jeremy Binnie, London* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
> 05 January 2016
> Nigeria's plans to acquire three CAC/PAC JF-17 Thunder multirole fighters in 2016, Nigeria's _Punch_ newspaper reported on 6 January.
> 
> Citing a leaked copy of the budget, _Punch_ reported that NGN5 billion (USD25 million) has been allocated for the acquisition of the three JF-17s, NGN2.06 billion for 10 PAC Super Mushshak basic trainers, and NGN11.6 for two Mi-35M helicopters.
> 
> Jointly developed by the Pakistan Aeronautical Complex (PAC) and Chengdu Aircraft Corporation (CAC), the JF-17 is currently only in service with Pakistan. _IHS Jane's_ reported in December 2014 that Nigeria was finalising a JF-17 order, but a deal was not subsequently confirmed.



Indians reaction of the day. Half of population 







rest

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sully3

If we really want to target the rich nations like SA, Egypt, Kuwait etc then BLK3 is a game changer. Give them AESA etc etc and then watch the orders flow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Sully3 said:


> BLK1 and BLK2 development and infrastructure can be started in another country but i wouldn't let the Egyptians anywhere near BLK3 development.
> 
> Until now the only country i thought that would be interested to develop the jet locally was the kingdom, as they are the ones that can afford the investment and order heavy numbers, especially as they showed a desire to get the Euro Typhoon engine on board, so a Pakistani/Saudi joint production of JF17 in Suadia Arabia makes alot of sense.



Saudia arab and UAE should buy some units of the JF-17 , I know they have a lot of money and some better choices but they should buy some units to support the program of Pakistan . We can even sell Iran these Jets as Iran is looking for New aircraft's for its Airforce .


----------



## The Eagle

AESA would not be alone a concerned for those big pocket nations and yet we do not ever claimed that JFT is going to compete with EFT or Rafale but supply line specially having a friend on other end is much interesting with all of favors and no strings. However, the future of bird would be more interesting by adding such gadgets with a low cost available craft. I think that KSA, Egypt or Kuwait etc, if interested to buy would initially start with best package of Block-II for know how of AC and then ................... more and more of advance block.

Pakistan Zindabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shah1398

XiNiX said:


> The News says "*First*" Export ? Didnt SL too Buy only Yesterday ?


I might mean that they are getting the aircraft in 2016 thats why word *export Operator* is used. The urgency is evident because of Nigeria's resolve to defeat BH asap and that would make them the first foreign operator of Thunders.


----------



## sathya

My-Analogous said:


> Indians reaction of the day. Half of population
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rest



credit belongs to china., 
For making a successful product.
For Pakistan successfully market it.


----------



## shah1398

I strongly believe that Egypt might repeat the history again buy asking for assembly lines in Egypt for Thunders as it did in case of K-8.


----------



## Blue Marlin

double whammy for pakistan, 2 export orders being publicly announced.


----------



## Paksanity

IHS Jane's is a reliable source but they have been wrong a few times earlier. And this time they are quoting a Nigerian (?) newspaper. Even if it is true that they have set aside money for JF17, deal still isn't signed. Allocated money can always be diverted to something else. I would still wait for official confirmation.


----------



## IceCold

3 in ka or 7 Srilanka la raha ha total milla ker 10......

Koi 40 50 ka to order aii


----------



## Signalian

sathya said:


> credit belongs to china.,
> For making a successful product.
> For Pakistan successfully market it.


Credit goes to pakistan :

For not letting a great project die down by getting cold feet,even when PLAAF didn't acquire any units.

For having faith in own abilities to make JF17 a potent platform with continuous upgradations

For own far-sight to see that JF17 is not just required for PAF but can capture markets around the world also.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## HttpError

sathya said:


> credit belongs to china.,
> For making a successful product.
> For Pakistan successfully market it.



We can understand your pain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sathya

HttpError said:


> We can understand your pain.



Try again 


U didn't get me correctly .


----------



## Shotgunner51

Sarge said:


> Credit goes to pakistan :
> 
> For not letting a great project die down by getting cold feet,even when PLAAF didn't acquire any units.
> 
> For having faith in own abilities to make JF17 a potent platform with continuous upgradations
> 
> For own far-sight to see that JF17 is not just required for PAF but can capture markets around the world also.



Can't agree more, very well said. CAC, PAC and most importantly the heavy user PAF are all key stakeholders, team Pakistan should definitely hold credit for success. Congrats bros!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Cyberian

Pulsar said:


> How many 'billions'??  The three JFs you are selling would fetch you a paltry $60 million!



How many billions has India made by exporting its 35% indigenous LCA Flying Rickshaw?

Oh yeah, I forgot the 35% indigenous LCA Flying Rickshaw is not air worthy enough to be considered purchasable by anyone, not even the Indian Air Force.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

SUPARCO said:


> How many billions has India made by exporting its 35% indigenous LCA Flying Rickshaw?
> 
> Oh yeah, I got the 35% indigenous LCA Flying Rickshaw is not air worthy enough to be considered purchasable by anyone, not even the Indian Air Force.


This Lower Class Aircraft riksha is not suitable for them...
They are simply jelouse let them burn in their own fire


----------



## Muhammad Omar

IceCold said:


> 3 in ka or 7 Srilanka la raha ha total milla ker 10......
> 
> Koi 40 50 ka to order aii



16 To Myanmar 
8 Initial order for SL 
3 For Nigeria 

27


----------



## nang2

Muhammad Omar said:


> 16 To Myanmar
> 8 Initial order for SL
> 3 For Nigeria
> 
> 27


If all true, Pakistan factory better work on improving the production efficiency.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

nang2 said:


> If all true, Pakistan factory better work on improving the production efficiency.



in 2015 16 JF-17 were produced ... In 2016 PAF set the Target to raise the production to 24-25 jets per year


----------



## Sinnerman108

Sully3 said:


> BLK1 and BLK2 development and infrastructure can be started in another country but i wouldn't let the Egyptians anywhere near BLK3 development.
> 
> Until now the only country i thought that would be interested to develop the jet locally was the kingdom, as they are the ones that can afford the investment and order heavy numbers, especially as they showed a desire to get the Euro Typhoon engine on board, so a Pakistani/Saudi joint production of JF17 in Suadia Arabia makes alot of sense.



I hoped that too;
but realistically that is not going to happen.

The Saudi scenario requires long range, heavy air dominance fighters. 
Specially now that Iran will buy and arm her self to the teeth with Chinese and Russian technology.
JF-17 does not even appear in the contenders.


----------



## farhan_9909

This also mean more funds for better upgrades of future variants of JF-17


----------



## aziqbal

India should stick to selling over priced Agar Bhati to the Israelis and leave the fighter sales to Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## The Eagle

farhan_9909 said:


> This also mean more funds for better upgrades of future variants of JF-17



Yes this beasty is going to earn his own funds by own abilities by flying. So JFT programme also proved not to be burden on Pakistan and China at all. Credit goes to every participants and PAC put maximum efforts knowing the potential of personnel involved in the project. 

Hats off to team Pakistan and China as well.

Those who can't digest, Hashmi Ka Aspaghol is adviced. 

Pakistan Zindabad


----------



## C130

surprised they wouldn't go for Su-30MK2 about everyone in Africa is 

but if Nigeria can buy 2.5 for every 1 Su-30 and the cost of flying and maintaining the JF-17 is cheaper then it's a good smart deal.


how good is JF-17 for ground attack btw?? Boko Haram should worry


----------



## Gentelman

C130 said:


> surprised they wouldn't go for Su-30MK2 about everyone in Africa is
> 
> but if Nigeria can buy 2.5 for every 1 Su-30 and the cost of flying and maintaining the JF-17 is cheaper then it's a good smart deal.
> 
> 
> how good is JF-17 for ground attack btw?? Boko Haram should worry


Satellite Guided Bombs, Laser Guided bombs, Smart bombs and cruise missiles with missiles racks. If you know what I mean!


----------



## My-Analogous

sathya said:


> credit belongs to china.,
> For making a successful product.
> For Pakistan successfully market it.



Mate its a joint effort of both, which Indian have very hard to digest.


----------



## Chanakyaa

aziqbal said:


> India should stick to selling over priced Agar Bhati to the Israelis and leave the fighter sales to Pakistan



Congratulations Mr. TTA.
Your post Truely proves you can "Think"

On topic, Has the SL sale been confirmed ? Neverthless, its a Good Start.



C130 said:


> how good is JF-17 for ground attack btw?? Boko Haram should worry




MAR-1 (Anti-radiation missile)
Ra'ad ALCM (Nuclear capable Stealth Cruise missile)
CM-400AKG supersonic anti-shipping missile, export version of YJ-12
C-802A Anti-ship missile
CM 102 supersonic Anti radiation missile
GB-6 Air-Launched Standoff Submunition Dispenser Precision Guided Weapon


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

MaarKhoor said:


> Only 3 ? may be they first trained on that jets then they will order at least full squadron.



I think they would first test and examine the jet , then if they find it handy the'll eventually order more .


----------



## Maarkhoor

YousufSSG said:


> I think they would first test and examine the jet , then if they find it handy the'll eventually order more .


No these things they can test before purchasing I believe they want 3 jets to train their pilots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

MaarKhoor said:


> No these things they can test before purchasing I believe they want 3 jets to train their pilots.



Agreed, there is no such thing for jets like Hey! get this, examine and if satisfied then opt otherwise return. They ordered initial three for training and know how to handle the capabilities then soon mature number as per their need.



C130 said:


> surprised they wouldn't go for Su-30MK2 about everyone in Africa is
> 
> but if Nigeria can buy 2.5 for every 1 Su-30 and the cost of flying and maintaining the JF-17 is cheaper then it's a good smart deal.
> 
> 
> how good is JF-17 for ground attack btw?? Boko Haram should worry



*Armament*


*Guns:* 1× 23 mm GSh-23-2 twin-barrel cannon or 1x 30 mm GSh-30-2
*Hardpoints:* 7 in total (4 × under-wing, 2 × wing-tip, 1 × under-fuselage (Joint Hardpoint); pylon stations number 3, 4 and 5 are wet-plumb capable) with a capacity of 3,400 lb (1,500 kg)[136] for external fuel and ordnance
*Missiles:*
*Air-to-air missiles*:
MAA-1 Piranha (Short-range)[132]
AIM-9L/M (Short-range)
PL-5EII (Short-range)[133]
PL-9C (Short-range)
PL-12 / SD-10 (Beyond visual range)[133]

*Air-to-surface missiles*:
MAR-1 (Anti-radiation missile)[82]
Ra'ad ALCM (Nuclear capable Stealth Cruise missile)[134]
CM-400AKG supersonic anti-shipping missile, export version of YJ-12[135]
C-802A Anti-ship missile
CM 102 supersonic Anti radiation missile
GB-6 Air-Launched Standoff Submunition Dispenser Precision Guided Weapon


*Bombs:*
*Unguided bombs*:
Mk-82 (general purpose bomb)
Mk-84 (general purpose bomb)
Matra Durandal (anti-runway bomb)
CBU-100/Mk-20 Rockeye (anti-armour cluster bomb)

*Precision guided munitions (PGM)*:
GBU-10 (Laser-guided)
GBU-12 (Laser-guided)
LT-2 (Laser-guided)
H-2 (electro-optically guided)
H-4 (electro-optically guided)[8]
LS-6 (satellite-guided glide bombs)[131]
Satellite-guided bombs[8]


*Others:*
Rocket Pods
Countermeasures (Flares, Chaff)
Up to 3 external drop tanks (2 × under-wing 1,100 litres (240 imp gal; 290 US gal), 1 × under-fuselage 800 litres (180 imp gal; 210 US gal)) for extendedrange/loitering time


Someone up-there needed anti-heat cream for radiation on back so please ignore. 

Pakistan Zindabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sathya

My-Analogous said:


> Mate its a joint effort of both, which Indian have very hard to digest.



True.

After all the struggle we went through for LCA .


----------



## Viper0011.

Stannis Baratheon said:


> First 3 is mostly for evaluation and if they like it, they might make orders for more.



Its not evaluation. Its more to Test, Train Pilots and slowly build support facilities and get the block II / III. These will be rolled out a little slowly as the PAF takes priority.

Nigeria, Pakistan and a few others countries (BRICS + 11) will be the fastest growing economies in the next few decades BRICS are slowing down (see China and India), due to so much growth that's already taken place. While the next 11, are starting to see the economic boom now (where China and India were in the 90's).

So like everyone else, Nigeria knows she's expected to grow a lot. So with the first order, they'll also start to build overhaul facilities, etc, so the JFT turns out to be a real cost effective option for them to maintain. And once the support structure exists, you'll see a second order of block II or III. They have a real need to go upto 18-36 airplanes.


----------



## S.U.R.B.

25 millions USD figure for 03 JFT's can only be worked out , if it accounts for the payment in hard cash that could have been requested by the Pakistani authorities : as they have got the only active line of production of this jet now.And we do require cash to support our industry.
The Chinese can pitch in to help with their soft loans so, it would not have been required to be mentioned in that sum i-e the budgetary allocation.

With that if we suppose that the Pakistani share is 50 percent of the whole effort, then it makes up round about 8.3 million USD /per AC.By that logic they have sold a single JFT (can not comment on the block) for about 16.6 million USDs.
PS: The only one in production now are the Block-2 JFTs.

@HRK , i'll like to read your opinion on this.Cheers!
(Pardon me, my maths gets abysmal at times.)


----------



## HRK

S.U.R.B. said:


> 25 millions USD figure for 03 JFT's can only be worked out , if it accounts for the payment in hard cash that could have been requested by the Pakistani authorities : as they have got the only active line of production of this jet now.And we do require cash to support our industry.
> The Chinese can pitch in to help with their soft loans so, it would not have been required to be mentioned in that sum i-e the budgetary allocation.
> 
> With that if we suppose that the Pakistani share is 50 percent of the whole effort, then it makes up round about 8.3 million USD /per AC.By that logic they have sold a single JFT (can not comment on the block) for about 16.6 million USDs.
> PS: The only one in production now are the Block-2 JFTs.
> 
> @HRK , i'll like to hear your opinion on this.Cheers!
> (Pardon me, my maths gets abysmal at times.)



Sir jee I would restrain myself commenting about this deal specially about the pricing part as different sources are quoting different prices for JF-17, like Indian news paper Hindustan times quoted unit price of Jf-17 around 35 million for SL while the price quoted for this deal is around Nigerian nara *5 billion *approximately equivalent to *usd 25 million*, therefore would like to restrict myself to repeat & remind one or two known facts of JF-17 program

But before this one should keep mind that this is the *allocation of 'this year' budget *but its nature is not clear in news reports.

If we consider what you are suggesting that this is the 'total payment of Pakistani share' of *3 JF-17* deal i.e. $ 8.3x3= $ 24.9 million (unit price of JF-17 = $16.6 million ) & rest of the portion of the deal is financed through soft loan from China.

In this case we are assuming two things

1- Unit Price of Jf-17 is 16.6 million
2- China is providing soft loan for this deal

Now first thing first *Unit price of JF-17*: What we know that the production of JF-17 started in June 2009 in Pakistan after Pakistan acquired soft loan of* $ 800 million *from China in the financial year 2008-2009 for JF-17 production





This mean:
1- Per unit cost for JF-17 was around $19.1 million, if we calculate the price only for number of block-I produced in PAC which are 42

2- Per unit cost for JF-17 was around $16.1 million, if we calculate the price at all 50 units of block-1 JF-17.

plz keep in mind these figures are for the year '2009' + I haven't calculated Inflation or increase in cost of Production (which should go up as only salary portion has gone up around 35% to 40% for general Government employs over the period), nor have added profit estimations as it is not known, so all these facts indicate one thing that *$ 16.6 million could not be the unit price of JF-17 in the year 2016 or 2017 it must be higher *

Now the *second point China is providing soft loan *for the deal: If that is the case then Nigeria should go at least for a squander strengths not for just 3 planes.

*In my opinion (which may me wrong) this allocation in Nigerian Defence Budget is the initial instalment or down payment amount for the deal. *

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
6


----------



## asad71

Why isn't JF-17 going to the Bahrain Air Show?


----------



## The Sandman

asad71 said:


> Why isn't JF-17 going to the Bahrain Air Show?


I thought it was going to take part in it don't know what happened it is removed from the list too :/
Bahrain International Airshow Trade 2016 - Aircraft can anyone confirm what happened? @Windjammer


----------



## Paksanity

asad71 said:


> Why isn't JF-17 going to the Bahrain Air Show?



There really isn't a strong enough reason I guess. JF-17 has done its job especially in Paris Airshow. Potential customers were targeted there. We are not targetting Gulf region. PAF might go to Marrakesh (?) to target African market. Indians are throwing Tejas into Airshow because of the pressure caused by repeated appearances of JF17 in international shows. From what I've seen in immature videos of practice runs, Tejas doesn't look very exciting. We will find soon enough.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Congrats on sale


----------



## HRK

asad71 said:


> Why isn't JF-17 going to the Bahrain Air Show?



As per some 'forum rumors' in different forums PAF had no program to go for BIAS, JF-17 was included by the organizers without even taking any prior consent of PAF ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tommytrant20

yes i also think it is the choice of 3.
The JF-17 was c Developed to meet the PAF's requirement for an affordable, modern, multi-role combat aircraft as a replacement for nó large fleet of Dassault Mirage III / 5 fighters, Nanchang A-5 bombers, and Chengdu F-7 interceptors , with a cost of US $ 500 million, Divided Equally Between China and Pakistan.The aircraft was intended to have export potencial cost-effective as a competitive alternative to more expensive and Western fighters.


----------



## IceBreaker

Sinnerman108 said:


> I hoped that too;
> but realistically that is not going to happen.
> 
> The Saudi scenario requires long range, heavy air dominance fighters.
> Specially now that Iran will buy and arm her self to the teeth with Chinese and Russian technology.
> JF-17 does not even appear in the contenders.


It does have decent Range and maneuverability.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

HRK said:


> As per some 'forum rumors' in different forums PAF had no program to go for BIAS, JF-17 was included by the organizers without even taking any prior consent of PAF ....


Fits in with the general GCC trend of including Pakistan in all sorts of 'events' without any prior intimation to Pakistan.

1. Military coalition to fight in Yemen
2. Military coalition to fight global terrorism

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SipahSalar

Guys what is the price of one unit of JF-17? News says Nigeria bought 20 JF-17's for $25 million, so is one JF-17 around $1.1million?


----------



## Windjammer

SipahSalar said:


> Guys what is the price of one unit of JF-17? News says Nigeria bought 20 JF-17's for $25 million, so is one JF-17 around $1.1million?


Come on dude, even some cars cost more than that.
The price often quoted for JF-17 is around $25 million each.


----------



## Gryphon

*Nigerian Air Force commander, Air Marshal Sadique Abubakar, talks to Alan Warnes about modernising the force’s capabilities while, simultaneously, fighting Boko Haram terrorists.*

The NAF has also purchased three PAC JF-17 Thunders from Pakistan Aeronautical Complex (PAC) Kamra.
“We are preparing for their arrival later this year [believed to be November] and, while the pilots and technicians are being trained, the infrastructure is being built,” he revealed. “The JF-17s will be based at Makurdi Air Base, or at the new Bauchi Air Base, where we are building a new hangar.”
He did not supply details of the JF-17’s weapons but did say: “We want the best to support our efforts, because terrorism is a global threat. We need to get what it takes to solve this problem and we want the training to dovetail in with the time when the aircraft arrive.”
The NAF enjoys a good relationship with the Pakistan Air Force, which is also overhauling its C-130 Hercules, with NAF assistance.
A C-130H (NAF 913) was reactivated after PDM at 631 Aircraft Maintenance Depot in Ikeja, Lagos, on January 29. A low-resolution image, released by the NAF, showed at least six PAF personnel among the assembled dignitaries.
This is the second C-130H to be reactivated, following the return to service of NAF 917 on June 24, 2019. A third aircraft (NAF 918) should follow soon.
The NAF’s arrangement with the Islamabad-based Shaheen Foundation and PAF (SF-PAF) included on-the-job training, while also refreshing personnel knowledge on airframe, avionics/electrical and the T-56 powerplant.
During the January 29 ceremony, Abubakar said: “The 631 PDM could eventually transition to an authorised maintenance and repair organisation that wouldn’t just cater for the needs of the NAF, but also other countries in the region.
“Our revitalisation programme also currently includes three Alphajets and one Mi-35P helicopter.”
In October 2016, the NAF signed a deal with the PAF/Pakistan Aeronautical Complex for 10 new Super Mushshaks to help with their primary flying training. Initially, they were loaned four in December 2016.
The new aircraft were delivered in two batches, in July 2017 and January 2018, and the commander is very happy with the results.
“They are doing an excellent job at Kaduna (with the 401 Flying Training School), where they are based. The Super Mushshak acquisition has increased our training capacity by 500%.”
He added: “If the pilots then head to fixed-wing, the next stop is Makurdi to fly the Do 228. If it is helicopters, then they head to Enugu Air Base (home of the 405 Helicopter Combat Training Group).

Excerpts from:

Nigeria's fleet path to fight terror | africanaerospace.aero
by: Alan Warnes
12 May 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------

